# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Một cập nhật vô cùng thú vị! Nếu bạn nào mà bỏ lỡ những thông tin bên dưới này thì chắc chắn sẽ tiếc lắm đây! ^^. Mở đầu sẽ là chương trình khuyến mãi hòa nhịp mùa Euro Cup của Vietjet Air, tiếp theo là tưng bừng khuyến mãi giảm đến 50% của Singapore Airlines nhân dịp kỷ niệm 20 năm có mặt tại Việt Nam, chỉ vào 1 ngày duy nhất, kế tiếp là khuyến mãi đến Nhật Bản từ Hà Nội của Vietnam Airlines,... Và những điểm đến hấp dẫn khác như Bangkok, Kuala Lumpure,... 


*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07 --> 06/07: 1.500.000 VND  *  07/07: 1.150.000 VND  *  08/07, 09/07: 1.300.000 VND  *  10/07: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07, 05/07, 09/07, 10/07: 1.000.000 VND  *  06/07 --> 08/07: 1.150.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07 --> 10/07: 1.150.000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07 --> 10/07: 1.150.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07: 1.150.000 VND  *  05/07: 1.250.000 VND  *  06/07: 1.400.000 VND  *  07/07:  850.000 VND  *  08/07, 09/07: 1.050.000 VND  *  10/07: 950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07, 07/07, 10/07: 950.000 VND  *  05/07, 06/07:  850.000 VND  *  08/07:  1.400.000 VND  *  09/07: 1.150.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07:  2.150.000 VND  *  05/07, 07/07 --> 10/07: 1.550.000 VND  *  06/07: 1.950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07: 1.950.000 VND  *  05/07:  1.750.000 VND  *  06/07 --> 10/07: 1.550.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07:  4.600.000 VND  *  05/07, 07/07, 10/07:  2.650.000 VND  *  06/07, 08/07:  2.150.000 VND  *  09/07:  2.350.000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07, 09/07, 10/07:  2.650.000 VND  *  05/07: 2.350.000 VND  *  06/07, 07/07: 2.150.000 VND  *  08/07: 4.000.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07 --> 06/07, 09/07: 1.500.000 VND  *  07/07, 08/07: 1.850.000 VND  *  10/07: 1.650.000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07, 07/07: 1.650.000 VND  *  05/07, 06/07: 1.850.000 VND  *  08/07 --> 10/07: 1.500.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07 --> 06/07: 1.470.000 VND  *  07/07 --> 09/07: 1.340.000 VND  *  10/07: 1.210.000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07 --> 10/07: 1.470.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 04/07 --> 10/07: 1,350,000 VND_Lượt về_: 04/07: 1,500,000 VND  *  05/07 --> 10/07: 1,350,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 49$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 120$

* Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 99$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 26/6 - 01/07/2012Thời gian bay: 18/9 - 30/11/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 04/07 - 10/07/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

